# Aramaic: וֹ֫הִי



## Aleppan

If וֹ֫הִי is only used with plural nouns then how come it is used with 'chest' and 'belly' here?

ה֣וּא צַלְמָ֗א רֵאשֵׁהּ֙ דִּֽי־דְהַ֣ב טָ֔ב חֲדֹ֥והִי וּדְרָעֹ֖והִי דִּ֣י כְסַ֑ף מְעֹ֥והִי וְיַרְכָתֵ֖הּ דִּ֥י נְחָֽשׁ׃
from Daniel 2:32


----------



## Glasguensis

What makes you think it can only be used with plural nouns?


----------



## Ali Smith

Actually, it can only be used with _masculine_ plural nouns. That's what all the grammars say. I've attached a picture of pg. 88-89 of Eric D. Reymond's _Teach Yourself Complete Aramaic_.


----------



## Glasguensis

You ought to tell the authors of Daniel about their poor grammar then.


----------



## Haskol

חדי or חדיא has a form that is similar to Aramaic plural forms, so that could be the reason behind what looks like a plural possessive form here. But from what I see, in most other sources it uses a regular singular form (חדיה), so this is kind of the exception.

As for מעין, it literally means "intestines". It's a plural noun and there is no grammatical issue here.


----------

